# Tybee Report 6/15



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fished from 2 until about 8. Not alot of fish activity, but did catch a couple of small blues on a sabiki rig. Also landed a nice 3' blacktip, let the tourists play with him while giving my obligatory conservation speech and then chucked him back. Saved one undersized shark from the knife by informing the unwitting person that it was not a legal size despite what the retards on the other end were saying. 

It's starting to irritate me more and more, these cavalier attitudes towards keeping more than your limit, undersized fish, trash everywhere, etc. I'll admit that I do use the occasional undersized blue or whiting for a king/shark rig or for cobia/drum rig but it pales in comparison to the people who have a cooler filled with undersized sharks or red drum outside the slot limit.

I am seriously thinking of posting my ten fishing commandments on the pier where everyone can see them. It's about time people start showing a little more respect for the ocean and each other.

There, now let me step back off the soapbox.


----------



## loafy (Jun 15, 2003)

Stay on that soap box emanuel!

I for one enjoy hearing someone speak out to the ignorant and just plain stupid. I do not get to fish in the salt more than 4 or 5 times a year (yeah, I envy you) but before I go I pick up the fishing regs and take a look see. It only takes a few minutes and it's free!

Thanks for the info on the net. Where exactly is this bait shop in Thunderbolt?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Loafy,

You know where Tubby's Tankhouse is on River Road? It's right before you get to it, it's called River Supply. If you are unfamiliar with Thunderbolt, as you are going east on Rt. 80, you make a right at the light at the base of the ICW bridge and go about a quarter mile down the road and it's on your right.

I have been really pushing pier nets as a slightly cheaper alternative to gaffs and as a better way to land fish. I hate seeing fish that these people do put back swimming away bleeding.

By the way, where are you from?


----------



## loafy (Jun 15, 2003)

I know where that place is! I live in Swainsboro, just up the road from Statesboro, so I don't know that area too well...

I really enjoy reading your reports as they are the only ones that are regular form Tybee on the whole big ole internet! I'm wrapping a few last minutes things up at school, I teach, and am doing by best to get down that way and do some fishing. I guess I'm not real versed in fishing down there but I usually manage to catch some whiting and such.

The big (relative term) sharks always give me a fit cause i don't havea reliable way to land them and there never seems to be anyone around with a net when I catch um (if you can imagine that).

My saltwater gear amounts to 1 rod and basic terminal tackle so I don't get into it real big. How big is this net that you sell? Trying to get a mental image here....

May be a good reason to get down your way!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You aren't that far away, you could prolly make a couple weekend trips here and there. The net I sell is about 5' in diameter and is only 22.50 plus parts (rope, etc.) plus tax. Ends up costing you around 30 after I finish putting it together, I don't charge labor. It's still cheaper than a gaff and alot easier to use as well easier on the fish.

By the way, I saw the game warden on TV tonight. He was running checks on the shrimpers. You could see alot of bycatch flapping around on the deck, quite sad. He hit the pier last night and apparently gave one guy a $86 fine for an undersized whiting and an undersized spot. Guy said he should have measured them and had no excuses for it. Guess he'll measure next time.


----------



## loafy (Jun 15, 2003)

An $86 spot and whiting is kinda high. Might be cheaper for the guy to to the fish market next time.

I had my boat for 4 years before I ever got checked by the DNR. I kinda enjoyed being checked off and given the OK!

Only seen the DNR guy once on Tybee and he was very nice also. The other guys he checked were not too happy though.

I won't ask another question about the net after this one... I promise I'll just come see it.
Does it fold up or roll up or something?

Thanks
Loafy


----------

